# Edit/Delete Post in Printing Issues Forum



## pronetmedia (Jan 8, 2016)

I posted in the tshirt Printing Issue area and need to delete or edit my current post. Also double posted by accident. Why can you not edit or delete post there?

Thank you,
Kyle


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can edit/delete your post for a few days after the post is made. Then the edit/delete functions are automatically deactivated by the forum software. This stops people from going back to really old posts and deleting posts in threads that would make the conversation not make sense.

You can click the "report bad post" link under the post to have one of the moderators remove it for you if that edit/delete function is no longer present on the post.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can edit/delete your post for a few days after the post is made. Then the edit/delete functions are automatically deactivated by the forum software. This stops people from going back to really old posts and deleting posts in threads that would make the conversation not make sense.

You can click the "report bad post" link under the post to have one of the moderators remove it for you if that edit/delete function is no longer present on the post.


----------

